# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  4 weeks HGH - IGF-1 results

## jimi1

Here's my result after 4 weeks

Dosage 4IUs/day

For bodybuilding purposes, not replacement therapy. Unfortunately I did not do a test before I started, stupid me.

Age: 29
5'11
188

What should my levels be at 4IU's/day?

----------


## frawnz

That looks about right. 80-120 points per IU is what I've seen from my reading on the subject, tho I couldn't provide you with those sources.

----------


## jimi1

Thanks frawnz, trying to find those sources!

----------


## jackjackson

How long before you took the HGH shot and actually had the test?

Did you wake at 6 am shoot and then have blood work done say at 1pm?

----------


## jimi1

Shot was approx 7am, blood drawn approx 9am

Too close? Is 24 hour urine more accurate?

----------

